# Berlin Christmas 2010 - Booked!



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We've just booked Christmas and New Year in Berlin.

www.stellplatz-berlin.de

That'll be fine for us, we'd have stayed at the ADAC site right in the centre but it's more money and that gives us access to Potsdam and other places - while S-Bahn into the centre.

We've been to Berlin/Germany before at Christmas time but never for Christmas. I know that Christmas Eve is a 'holiday' rather than Christmas Day in Berlin where everything is open and operational.

Welcome any recommendations for Christmas dinner!

Anyone else planning anything similar?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Addie;

Good on you, we had the most wonderful Christmas and new year in Germany last year.

We Stayed at the stellplatz at Wolfenbuttel for Christmas Day and had a visit in the morning from our neighbour who brought a little giftwrapped present and wished us a 'frohe weinachten' who said Germans aren't friendly.
We stayed at the ADAC stellplatz you mention in Berlin for a few days after Christmas and then had new year in the Harz region at Wernigerode. There were loads of fireworks and celebrations and we woke to a foot of snow the following morning. 

It was all magical, wish we were going again this year.

Pete


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Pete,

Thanks for your reply. 

Where did you stay in Wolfenbuttel ?

We have 3 weeks in Germany in total over Christmas and we want to try and go to some places we haven't been before with the exception of Berlin.

I did e-mail ADAC but did have no reply, but to be fair the Aire/Site we picked does have showers and given the possibility that my parents will be joining is in their motor home will be essential! 

Our favorite Chirstmas markets were by far Nuremberg and Munich - anyone who only gets as far as Koln and think's they've seen a Market - you haven't by comparison!

Looking at our blog, we went to:

Hannover, Munster, Cologne, 
Wolfsburg (VW Autostadt experience was amazing!), Lubeck, Hamburg (also fantastic), Berlin, Weimar, Dresden, Nuremberg and Munich - plus some others I'm sure we didn't blog about.

Germany was lovely and Crisp with clear blue skies when we stayed in early December - we both can't wait.

Adam & Sophie


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Adam, must have a read of your blog later, it looks great.

The Wolfenbuettel stellplatz is in the database, its nothing special, just a free carpark but we had a great time. There is also a small Xmas market there but I think it finishes Xmas eve.

Our tour (all stellplatz) consisted of...
Reisenbeck - free stellplatz by the canal
Wolfenbuettel - as mentioned
Braunschweig - great xmas market about 20 mins walk from stellplatz.
Werder (a d Havel) - by the river
Adac Berlin - as mentioned, nothing special but quiet and secure for the city
Worlitz - large stelplatz just across the road from beautiful public gardens, nothing much else there though.
Quedlinburg - one of our favourites, 3 stellplatze dotted around the city, the city is a must see.
Wernigerode - as mentioned, great place if you like steam engines, nice town as well.
Rotenburg a d Fulda - Great stellplatze and beautiful town, another must see.
Homberg - on top of a hill in small village in the middle of nowhere.
Bergheim - next door to lovely park. town within cycling distance.

...and for a previous xmas market visit in 2006, theres links to a few stellplatze in my blog...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-299.html

Not as good as yours though :wink:

All stellplatze mentioned are in the campsite database, just do a stellplatze search on my name.

Pete


----------



## beerman (Sep 5, 2010)

We hope to be joining you at the site,( 3 vans from Cornwall) what are your plans?


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Beerman,

Not got a precise itinerary yet, but plan to spend some more time in Berlin and do some of what we missed 2 years ago.

We have Christmas Dinner booked at a Michelin starred restaurant on Christmas Day in Berlin and are going to Potsdam on Christmas Eve since most of Berlin is closed down on that day.

Going to go and see Jeff Wayne's War of the World's Musical probably in Frankfurt on the way back.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Addie said:


> We have Christmas Dinner booked at a Michelin starred restaurant on Christmas Day in Berlin and are going to Potsdam on Christmas Eve since most of Berlin is closed down on that day. Going to go and see Jeff Wayne's War of the World's Musical probably in Frankfurt on the way back.


Sounds absolutely fantastic. Dead jealous, we are!

Gerald


----------

